# Roland Plugins no longer available for UAD



## synthpunk (Sep 2, 2015)

The Licensing agreement between Roland and Universal Audio has ended and Dimension D, Space Echo, and CE-1 are no longer available to purchase btw.

Luckily I have all three. Reilly too bad they could not warned others though. Just passing this along.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh boy, I would really miss the Dimension D if I did not have it. The Space Echo less, and the CE-1 not at all.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 2, 2015)

Really makes you wonder what agreements could be up next ? 
It makes no sense that UA did not mention this in there tape sale last month, there sales for Space Echo would of been through the roof and Im sure the other two as well.

Dimension D is fantastic, Space Echo is very important for me. I run two for quad effects. CE-1 is great for that jazz/chorus type sound.

I bet we see Roland issue there own stuff again soon, unless they are licensing to waves, slate, or soft tube.


----------



## cc64 (Sep 2, 2015)

Wow too bad. Both the DimensionD and Space Echo where on my wishlist...Wonder how they'll manage updates for actual customers


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 2, 2015)

My UA rep told me they will be fully supported. 

But for how long is the question.



cc64 said:


> Wow too bad. Both the DimensionD and Space Echo where on my wishlist...Wonder how they'll manage updates for actual customers


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 2, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Oh boy, I would really miss the Dimension D if I did not have it.



Have you tried the Dimension D simulations with Valhalla Uebermod?
Would be interesting to hear a comparison.
(i used to work with a real dimension d, but that's over a decade ago...)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 2, 2015)

Living Fossil said:


> Have you tried the Dimension D simulations with Valhalla Uebermod?
> Would be interesting to hear a comparison.
> (i used to work with a real dimension d, but that's over a decade ago...)




No i haven't. I have been 100% happy with the Dimension D.


----------



## Studio E (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok, but my wild guess would be, maybe Roland will enter the plug-in market?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 7, 2015)

As a alternative, if you happen to own Reaktor, there are some good Space Echo user ensembles out there. This one is very good: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/5107/


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 9, 2015)

Here is another Space Echo option from GSI. Good price.
http://www.genuinesoundware.com/?a=showproduct&b=26



Fossil,
I find its pretty hard to replicate tape echo with digital delay plugins.



Living Fossil said:


> Have you tried the Dimension D simulations with Valhalla Uebermod?
> Would be interesting to hear a comparison.
> (i used to work with a real dimension d, but that's over a decade ago...)





Living Fossil said:


> Have you tried the Dimension D simulations with Valhalla Uebermod?
> Would be interesting to hear a comparison.
> (i used to work with a real dimension d, but that's over a decade ago...)


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 13, 2015)

@aesthete: übermod is a lot more than a "digital delay plug in". 

https://valhalladsp.com/shop/delay/valhalla-uber-mod/

(btw, there's a long übermod-thread at kvr, where Sean points the "dimension d" topic.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes, I have had all of Sean's plugins since they came out.

The tape verb Chimeras, Tape and BBD delay emulations in UM can get you some of that vibe but not all of it IMO.



Living Fossil said:


> @aesthete: übermod is a lot more than a "digital delay plug in".
> 
> https://valhalladsp.com/shop/delay/valhalla-uber-mod/
> 
> (btw, there's a long übermod-thread at kvr, where Sean points the "dimension d" topic.


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 13, 2015)

I was referring to East West Lurker, who was talking about the Dimension D.
Which is not a tape delay, but a quite unique chorus.
I liked to use it on some guitars and synths.

http://www.advancedaudiorentals.com/docs/SDD-320_OM.pdf


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 13, 2015)

yah, it does a pretty good DimensionD. I think the UA is better though.

Here is a list of all the thinks Ubermod has, for $50, it quite a bargain.

https://valhalladsp.com/2012/03/09/what-is-ubermod/


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 13, 2015)

I own übermod, but i have no uad, that's why i can't compare them.


----------



## pavolbrezina (Sep 16, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Oh boy, I would really miss the Dimension D if I did not have it. The Space Echo less, and the CE-1 not at all.



There is much better Dimension D emulation by this company http://emptyroomsystems.com/catalog/product/view/id/10/s/ers-dimension-d-v1-0/category/3/


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe yes, maybe no., The UAD version was authorized by Roland and sounds just like the ones I used to work with AFAIR. I would have to A > B them to know if I agree with you.


----------

